# UPDATE - A6 2.7T steering column boost gauge pod project



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Lots of progress this weekend.
Started with this:
























I used superglue to bond the pod to the OE steering column. I then used a dremel tool to cut out the column under the pod for hose, wires, etc. I cleaned up the cut areas with a little sandpaper and rasp to prevent sharp edges.








































Filling in the rear section with kitty hair fiberglass. Worked perfect.








































Next was bondo.
























Still need to sand the bondo and get things prep'd for primer.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - A6 2.7T steering column boost gauge pod project (Uberhare)*

nice.. thats going to look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what gauge is going in it?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

AWE Tuning 52mm gauge.


----------



## WMP (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Very nice! Any chance you'll make a few extra and sell them? Happy Holidays!


----------

